# Can't see files on CD-ROM



## hlftone (Aug 6, 2004)

I have a cd i burnt a few years ago...and recently tried to view the files on it. When i insert the disk, and go to My Computer and look at the drives, it says that drive G: (CD-ROM) has a total size of 488MB, and no space available. When i click to explore the contents...it says in the bottom of the window that there is 0 files and 0 bytes???!!

I have tried several other cd's and it only does it on this one. It must be something with the way it was burnt....but i can't figure it out. 
I've tried checking the "Show all files" or Show Hidden Files under properties, but nothing worked. 

Windows 98SE...nothings been added or changed recently to my computer.

Any ideas?


----------



## iq454 (Aug 4, 2004)

Yeah, this might be because the CD was burnt along time ago and it just loses the info.
Or, it's the CD-ROM drive, try another CD-ROM drive, I understand it works with other CD's, but just try another CD-ROM drive, of a friends or something, if it still the same, the CD may be unreadable in that format. There are different read modes on ROM's, if you burnt it in 95 or 98, and you have XP now, then it may or may not read. You need that same OS to read it again. 

I forget how to do this, but I know it might have something to do with your CD-R's original burning mode, and that mode is only readable in that OS you burnt it on, I know, it's not normal but.

Also, if the CD was burnt with other tracks on it, like if it's a CD-RW, then this is the same thing, it will read the last track only. I don't know why, but it does, if the tracks are different modes.

I know that might not make sense to you, but it has happened to me years ago, and that CD actually did have files on it, just didn't show up in explore. The way it worked was, I went back to the OS I burnt it on, because I forgot the mode I burnt it at and it worked, but then, it ony read the tracks I burnt on that older OS, and did't read the tracks I burnt on the newer OS. Even though they were the same modes burnt, just different tracks burnt on different OS's.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

If it was burnt using "drag and drop" type software (InCD, DirectCD etc) then you need that software on the PC to read it.

Its called UDF Packet Writing software, and it uses a different format to normal CDFS types.


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Could be files are in MS Word and you're using MS Works. This sometimes causes problems in old vs newer OS's


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

CD's typically don't just lose information. They may be scratched but that is not the same thing.

I have yet to see a CD that was made in one version of Windows that was not readable in another. Has this really been tested or is it just a guess.

More details about how exactly the files were put on the CD would be helpful. 

Also, was it ever originally confirmed that there was data on the CD immediately after is was created.


----------



## iq454 (Aug 4, 2004)

now whos got the attitude? well then that's you right bob? You dont see much of anything..


----------



## iq454 (Aug 4, 2004)

iq454 said:


> if you burnt it in 95 or 98, and you have XP now, then it may or may not read.


WEll, FYI, this happend to me, so get over it....swapped OS, never showed up, swapped, showed up, WTF is ging on, then loaded the same OS on the PC it wasen't working on, funny it showed up. And if you're thinking that it was the OS that fixed the problem, WRONG, everyother cd worked in that sytem.

*yawns*


----------



## iq454 (Aug 4, 2004)

Bob Cerelli said:


> CD's typically don't just lose information. They may be scratched but that is not the same thing.


Sure about that Bob? or is that just a guess?

Funny I had a brand new cd once, used it once, few years later, tried to use it again on xp, never showed up, went back to 98, never showed up either, used it on 4 different cd'roms, and 2 dvd roms, and another 100 PC's at work. Still never showed up, but yet, no scratches, funny that.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Files typically get removed or deleted from CD like they could on a hard drive. Sounds like just some better care needed to be taken in storing the CD.


----------



## iq454 (Aug 4, 2004)

Whatever....Sp you're telling me that a cd that is ended and write protected after wiritting can be deleted like files on a hard drive? lol

Again
The cd was in perfect condition, no scratches, no heat warps, as I only used it once, and then stored it in my closet, in a case like every other cd I have.


----------



## iq454 (Aug 4, 2004)

Bob Cerelli said:


> I have yet to see a CD that was made in one version of Windows that was not readable in another. Has this really been tested or is it just a guess. More details about how exactly the files were put on the CD would be helpful.


A guess? Didn't I say it happend to me in the first post? and yeah, I'm guessing it may be the same problem, because if I didn't guess, then I would know the answer now wouldn't I %#$#@.

More details? I burnt it just like everyother cd I ever burnt, in data mode. Not that this detail helps the guy that wants help.

The whole point is, when I used 98 again, it showed the files, the files were still on there, but when I went onto my XP machine, it didn't display them, everyother cd I burnt in 98 worked in XP, like they should, just not this one. Like I said in the first post. So that's why I say "this might be because", I'm guessing it may be the same problem as this guy, but I'm not guessing that the cd didn't work. I never said "IT WAS". You work that out.

What help do you have to offer this guy? otherwise leave the thread to someone that's already said "it's happend to me", like I did. You gonna stuff up all the threads because you got a chip on your shoulder, even after I appologised? Keep on track, stop stuffing up the threads. You got somthing to say to me, PM it.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

I guess the techie in me would have liked to find out why the CD created was not able to be read by one particular operating system. Also what were the results of additional testing?

For example:

1. How many different XP computers were not able to read the CD created on a Win98 computer.

2 How many different CD ROM drives were tried on the XP computer that was having this problem?

3. Were they same CD's used in all cases or was it a problem with a particular batch of CD's.

4. What other operating systems tested (e.g. WindowsME, Windows2000)

5. Were any other computers tested.

6. What CD Burning program was used and what were the specific settings.

7. Were these settings tried again on any other CD's or computer. 

Also excuse the typo. A previous post should have read:

Files DON'T typically get removed or deleted from CD like they could on a hard drive.

I'm also not sure what attitude or chip is being referred to. Looked over my posts and they seemed pretty bland to me.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

hlftone,

It is normal for a CD to show 0 bytes available so this is to be expected.

1. Did the CD ever work. 

2. Was it burned under the same OS as you are using now. If so, then that would not be the issue or source of the problem as previously suggested.

3. Have you tried the CD in another CD ROM drive or another computer. I have seen where this is often the cause of the problem. Have one computer right now that will read a particular CD ROM from one drive but not the other. It also appears to be free of scratches etc but obviously something is there causing the problem. It was also burned with the same OS as the computer trying to read the CD.

4. How exactly was the CD created. What software was used and was anything special or unique done during the process.

If it doesn't work in any other computer, it could again simply be that the CD ROM is damaged. There are some 3rd party programs that are supposed to be able to help with this.


----------

